# Calling all you great story tellers...



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I am in need of some ideas and some great story tellers to help me write a story my haunt so I am posting this on my 2 favorite forums HALLOWEEN FOURM/HAUNT FOURM......As some of ya already know my haunt is an old run down prison which house some Zombie characters and classic horror characters.... I am in need of a good story that can be recorded to play over my Fm broadcast of the haunt...But I just don't know where to start never was much of a story teller but I know you guyz out here have some really great story line's for your haunt and I would love to be able to write something, but am just lost for words, I can build just about anything I put my mind to but when it comes to writing a story man I'm dumb lol... I thought it would be cool if I could get a few of you guyz out here to help me with the story and I can give credit back to the Forum/Forums, I thought that would be neat if we could all come up with something they combine it into one great story... If there is an interest I'll even get it professionally recorded from a friend of mine, he owes me one lol...And I can give you guyz a better idea of what I'm wanting to do....


Alright I will give you the run down on what I am looking to do and how my haunt look and what the characters look like...for you to get a better idea you can click on my banner and see what the haunt looks like....

For the most part my characters are a cross between humans that are (burnt up/cut up/shot up/beat up and bloodied) or like they were tortured....And then I guess you could say the others are Zombie looking but it goes with the look that I have been going for over the last few years also I have a few classic horror characters (Freddy, Jason, Leather Face, ext)...

Now as for the story what I want it for is to play it over my FM transmitter for the cars that drive by and have it play on a repeat there will be other sounds and stuff but I got that covered I just need a good story to tell...

Now as for what I want in the story I wasn't really sure but I did like a few ideas I got from midnight moon (How about this. The warden made the doctors preform experiments on the prisoners. Testing new treatment and drugs on them. using them as guinea pigs. the experiments went terribly wrong, and transformed the prisoners into these horrifying creatures.)I really like this and think this is what I want to build on, but I also like Gravestalker2 ideas
( assuming it's very old - maybe it has a museum of famous inmates (monsters) that were once held captive there. You could give a very short history of those individuals.)
(If it's abandoned/condemned tell stories of late night encounters: noises, lights flickering, cell doors closing etc.) now with these ideas I think maby we can move ahead but how do I start this and get the ball rolling...

Now as for me I am not sure I have some ideas but I would like to see what sort of input I can get from you guyz and then add my ideas and finally write the stor of DONOVAN VILLE PENITENTIARY....

ALL ideas are more then welcomed and if I can get a few good story writers maby we can all collaborate and writ one hell of a 2/3 min. story...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I will see what I can come up with NT. I have written and helped some others on here I do not know if they have used any of it though.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

...A radio voice crackles as if transmitted through a walkie talkie:

"...can't really see WHAT'S going on, John. Are you SURE this is where the disturbance was reported?"

Another voice, through walkie talkie:

John:
"Yea. The Warden said to check it out, but when he called he didn't say which cell. Better check out the whole floor Sam."

Sam:

"The whole floor? Are you kidding? You know, when this is over I'm gonna get me a sweet piece of..." 

Thumping metallic noise, quite loud.

Sam:

"What the hell was that?" Sam pants as if running.

John:

"You see anything Sam?

Screaming through walkie talkie.

John:

"Sam? Sam? SAM!! What the..."

More screaming heard then static.


Voice over of host:

"That was the last recorded transmission heard from the Donovanville Penitentiary. No other first hand records exist of the tragedy that occurred here at the prison, however many eyewitness accounts do attribute most of the horrors that occurred here to one man. Warden Harvey Gladstone. Purported to be the one solely responsible for the horrific experiments on the prisoners here, enlisting some of the most brilliant yet insane minds to perform tortuous alterations to the inmates brains in order to fulfill whatever sick fantasies he harbored..but to what purpose? Know one knows for sure, but many believe it was to raise an army of the dead...or UNDEAD...MWahahahaha!

Perhaps you should see for yourself. For I cannot divulge too much. What would be the fun in that? Mwahahahaha.

So enter. If you dare. The Donovanville Prison awaits your arrival. Perhaps YOU can solve the mystery of Warden Gladstone's insanity..Or, perhaps...you may end up as one of it's...guests?

MAhahahahaha!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Add to it what you will, I hope that helped a little.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats good Doc...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I love it...I replied on the Halloween forum already and just love this idea , but I would love your input to Lilly...if we can get a few of us then I can give some credit back to us and the forum....I am going to write in my ideas tonight after the pay per view lol and maby we can just keep adding tell it's perfect...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The way I heard it, that transmission wasn't from the guards or warden from when the prison was still operating. It was a cop investigating a disturbance in the old abandoned Donovanville Pen. And the guy he was radioing was the _FBI_ agent that was assigned to him.

This was crazy. Officer Samuel Lem had run with plainclothes before, but never a Fed. He'd made runs to the old jail before -- either kids breaking in or reports of wild-ass sightings on the grounds. The place had a wicked reputation, both for its brutal history and now as a local haunted legend. Lem didn't believe in that stuff, but had to admit they never busted anyone for breaking in twice. No one ever seemed to go back if they had made it very far inside, and they would never talk about why. But they were clearly afraid. And tonight there's reports of light -- lots of it, flashing some of it -- from inside.

Special Agent John Fletcher didn't know what to expect when they got there. But all the threads connected at that prison, and emotionally disturbed Peter Gladstone was the central knot. He was just as nuts as his grandfather, the sadistic butcher that got the penitentiary shut down so many years ago. Peter was never violent or cruel at least; his obsessions were with the occult. But he started taking a downward spiral two years ago. He came to his outpatient support groups less often. He'd drop off the map for weeks at a time. It was only last week that his disappearances were tied to the rash of missing persons and abductions in the tri-state area over the last year.

And at Peter Gladstone's abandoned home, all those weird writings and ritual stuff... like massive preparations being made... to welcome or bring something big, or some_things_... And suddenly they get a tip from none other than the power company reporting massive load from this area... and ya know, they never did find the hidden storage areas where the Old Psycho Gladstone built and kept the equipment he used in his atrocities.

Whatever Sam Lem saw before his radio went out, I pray he died and didn't become a player in the scene he walked in on. Because Peter Gladstone understands Resonance, and knows that in order to truly reach the unquiet souls, you must recreate the energy that was there when they died. And Peter has lots of new helpers and will soon have a lot of new friends.

Grandpa would be so proud.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Heheh..I love it Rev! This is fun to watch evolve.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry guyz I have been busy the last few days but will post what I got alittle later I just love the ideas so far and have been working on it to be alittle more canadian lol... espeialiy to fit my little town lol....anyways we got some good stuffhere and I don't want to change much, this is going to be great.....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Alright guyz had a few problems with the comp. today but got it fixed and here is what I got for the story so far let me know what you guyz think I know there tons of spelling mistakes and grammer stuff but all will be fixed in good time lol thankz for the help on this you guyz got my mind rolling abit lol well here it is let me know and if you have any ideas to make it better throw them my way....



Saw theam music playing then Voice crackles as if transmitted through a walkie talkie:

"...can't really see WHAT'S going on, Jay. Are you SURE this is where the disturbance was reported?"

Another voice, through walkie talkie:

Jay:

"Yea. The Warden said to check it out, but when he called he didn't say which cell. Better check out the whole floor Rob."

Robby:

"The whole floor? Are you kidding???(mermers to himself WTF) You know, when this is over I'm gonna get me a sweet piece of..." 

Thumping metallic noise, quite loud. The sound of banging on the cell bars.

Robby:

"What the hell was that?" Sam pants as if running… “holy Shiiiii..

Jay:

"Robby!!!You see anything?

Screaming through walkie talkie then the sound of it smashing to the floor.

Jay:

"Robby? Robby?? Robby!! What the hells going on!!!!..."

More screaming/banging also the sound of monster eating heard, then nothing but a lound 3 secs of static.


Voice over of host:

"That was said to be the last recorded transmission ever heard from the Donovan Ville Penitentiary. No other first hand records exist of the tragedies that occurred here at the prison over the years of operation, however many eyewitness accounts and reports attribute most of the horrors that occurred here, to one man. Warden Triole Gladstone. Alleged to be the one solely responsible for the most horrific experiments on the prisoners here, enlisting some of the most brilliant yet insane minds to perform these tortuous acts to the inmates brains and bodies in order to fulfill whatever sick fantasies he harbored...But to what purpose? Know one really knows for sure, but many believe it was to raise an army of the dead...or UNDEAD...MWahahahaha!

Others have said that transmission wasn't even from the guards or warden when the prison was still operating. But was a off duty cop investigating a disturbance in the old abandoned Donovan Ville Peniteniary… And the guy he was radioing was on duty staff sargon that was also patrolling the area near by…

This was crazy. Officer Cory Gee had run in plainclothes many times before, but this night was different. He'd been to the old jail before -- either kids breaking in/parting or reports of strange wild sightings on the grounds, even erie shapes have been seen moving in the old graveyard in front of the prison. The place had a wicked reputation, both for its brutal history and now as a local haunted legend. Corey didn't believe in that stuff, but had to admit they never busted anyone for breaking in twice. No one ever seemed to go back if they had made it very far inside, and they would never talk about why. But were clearly afraid. And tonight there's reports of flashing light and loud noice -- lots of it, from inside.

Staff Sargon Andy Fen didn't know what to expect when he arrived there. But all the threads connected at that prison, and emotionally disturbed Triole Gladstone was the central knot. He was sadistic wardon that got the penitentiary shut down so many years ago. Triole was never violent or cruel at least;but his obsessions were with the occult and mind/body controle. But he was never found guilty of his horriable acts and eventually droped off the map. It was only in the last week that there has been reports of lots of activity at the old Penitentiary.

And now with the recent rash of missing persons and abductions in the Sudbury area over the last few weeks seemed to all be tied to the disappearance of Triole Gladstone and Donovan Ville Penitentiary…


MORE TOO COME


This is the end…Static then an Evil Voice Over:

Perhaps you should see for yourself. For I cannot divulge too much. What would be the fun in that? Mwahahahaha.
So enter. If you dare. The Donovan Ville Peniteniary awaits your arrival. Perhaps YOU can solve the mystery of Warden Gladstone's insanity...Or, perhaps...you may end up as one of it's...guests?

MAhahahahaha!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I like it! Can't wait to hear it recorded. Sounds like fun!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I came up with this for your radio transmission and to help explain why you have some movie monsters in the Pen, use it or not, just thought I'd throw it at ya just in case.


A song from the 80's is ending as a DJ voices over the last few bars..

"....and that song was requested by Nancy Harwood dedicated to her boyfriend Johnny Yates, ahhhh young love spring eternal here at W.A.Z.P. Radio WHAZZUP! all you crazy daisies out there this is your friend in need Ted Jeffries spinning the discs you can't spin yourself...if you could, you wouldn't be listening to me, now would ya? Maybe you're here for the news, right? Riiighht.. which is coming up in 3,2,1....

Cheesey news type music plays to intro the news caster:

...Good evening everyone, I'm Franklin Godfrey, and here's the news...Oh my..this is..this is terrible, ladies and gentlemen I've just been informed that
a missing teenage boy's body was discovered today near the Bedford Creek by some hikers that were passing by the area. The body was dressed in some kind of costume from the famous horror movie a Nightmare on Elm St, as the character Freddy Kruger.

His mother informed police that he wasn't on his way to a costume party and he wasn't one to dress for Halloween which leads the police to suspect his killer dressed him that way just before slaying the lad...The victim's name was..oh I don't believe this, um, his name was Jonathan Yates! I ..I guess he never heard that dedication you gave Ted."

Ted can be heard across the room barely off mike:

"I guess he's pushing up some CRAZY DAISIES now eh Frank? HAHAHAH!"

Frank:

"..You're all heart Ted, ladies and gentlemen I apologize for my colleague's insensitivity, we here at W.A.Z.P. wish to express our condolences to the friends and family of Jonathan Yates. And now a word from our sponser....Jeez Ted, you're a real assho...."
Sponser cutting in:
"Hey all you deadbeat amputies! This is your old pal Paul from Pauls Prosthtetic Limbs! Remember, when you need a hand out we can give you a leg up! So come on down to Pauls Prosthetic Limbs...it won't cost an arm and a leg...or maybe it will but we have EEEeeeeasy financing so hobble on in for the greatest deals in town for YOUR fake appendiges....Jingle: When it's torn or chopped or you're born without
Give Pauls Prosthetic limbs a shout..."

Frank breaks in: "This is a special news bulletin, ladies and gentlemen I've been informed that there has been an incident at the Donovan Ville Penetentiary. The reports aren't clear, however we have been told to inform everyone in town to stay inside and lock your doors. This reporter isn't clear on exactly why this has been mandated, but ...hold on..I'm getting something over the wire now. Yes, it appears that there has been another body found, this one at a local costume store. The costumes are all missing, and this does appear to be robbery motivated. We will keep you informed as soon as we know more. The murders are somehow linked to the Donovan Ville Penetentiary but it is unclear exactly how at this time. Please stay indoors and keep the windows locked.

And now the weather....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Oh I forgot to mention the Jingle in the commercial is sung to the same tune as Roto Rooter..."Roto Rooter that's the name and a way go troubles down the drain"..That one.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

lol this is great!!!! man you got some great ideas....And you have had my mind rolling all day!!!! I have some small ideas to change out but that is just perfect...I really like the jingle but was thinking maby thats where I can give credit or that shout out to the Haunt Fourm...I am going to try and finish off what I had started cause I wasn't sur on how to end the 2nd report since I changed it a bit and now with other stuff it will be great for the beging and I will be around the 3min mark for recording... man this is fun lol...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I just need to find the right way to tie this all in....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Glad you liked it, just promise to post the final audio...mmmkay?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't you worry about that I am dieing to go to my bro's studio to do this and play around with it... I think I got her done just a few things to fix but I think this could be perfect...I just working on a way to give some credit back here to the Forum....
here it is get back a let me know what you guyz think and if you have any ideas to change the jingle to somthing for the haunt fourm...


A song from the 80's(Saw theme, Teen Wolf, Goastbusters) is ending as a DJ voices over the last few bars..

"....and that song was requested by Marie Mac dedicated to her boyfriend Richard Yates, ahhhh young love spring eternal here at W.A.Z.P. Radio WHAZZUP! all you crazy daisies out there this is your friend in need Billy wasup Dean spinning the discs you can't spin yourself...if you could, you wouldn't be listening to me, now would ya? Or maybe you're here for the news, Riiighht?? Which is coming up in 3,2,1....

Cheesy news type music plays to intro the news caster:

...Good evening everyone, I'm Pierre Robinson, and here's the news...Oh my. this is..this is terrible, ladies and gentlemen I've just been informed that
a missing teenage boy's body was discovered today near the Junction Creek by some hikers that were passing by the area. The body was dressed in some kind of costume from the famous horror movie a Nightmare on Elm St, as the character Freddy Kruger.

His mother informed police that he wasn't on his way to a costume party and he wasn't one to dress for Halloween which leads the police to suspect his killer dressed him that way just before slaying the lad...The victim's name was...oh I don't believe this, um, his name was Richard Yates! I ..I guess he never heard that dedication you gave Billy."

Billy can be heard across the room barely off mike:

"I guess he's pushing up some CRAZY DAISIES now eh pepe? HAHAHAH!"

Pierre:

"..You're all heart Bill, ladies and gentlemen I apologize for my colleague's insensitivity, we here at W.A.Z.P. wish to express our condolences to the friends and family of Richard Yates. And now a word from our sponsor....

Off mic: Jeez Billy, you're a real assho...."

Sponsor cutting in:
Jingle: When it's torn or chopped or you're born without
Give Pauls Prosthetic limbs a shout..."
"Hey all you deadbeat amputees! This is your old pal Paul from Pauls Prosthetic Limbs! Remember, when you need a hand out we can give you a leg up! So come on down to Pauls Prosthetic Limbs...it won't cost an arm and a leg...or maybe it will but we have EEEeeeeasy financing so hobble on in for the greatest deals in town for YOUR fake appendages....Jingle: When it's torn or chopped or you're born without
Give Pauls Prosthetic limbs a shout..."
(in a fast talking type voice) "made locally at the haunt forum. Check out our website hauntforum.com for prices..sizes and blood blood blood color may vary"

Frank breaks in: "This is a special news bulletin; ladies and gentlemen I've been informed that there has been an incident at the Donovan Ville Penitentiary. The reports aren't clear, however we have been told to inform everyone in town to stay inside and lock your doors. This reporter isn't clear on exactly why this has been mandated, but ...hold on..I'm getting something over the wire now. Yes, it appears that there has been another body found, this one at a local costume store. The costumes are all missing, and this does appear to be robbery motivated. We will keep you informed as soon as we know more. The murders are somehow linked to the Donovan Ville Penitentiary but it is unclear exactly how at this time. Please stay indoors and keep the windows and doors locked.

“This just IN!!!’’ a taped transmition has been leaked to are office it supposedly came from a walkie talkie that belong to a guard that once patrolled the grounds of Donovan Ville Penitentiary… We are on clear when this transmition actually took place…. More to come after you here this chilling tape…

Then Voice crackles as if transmitted through a walkie talkie:

"...can't really see WHAT'S going on, Jay. Are you SURE this is where the disturbance was reported?"

Another voice, through walkie talkie:

Jay:

"Yea. The Warden said to check it out, but when he called he didn't say which cell. Better check out the whole floor Rob."

Robby:

"The whole floor? Are you kidding???(Murmurs to himself WTF) You know, when this is over I'm gonna get me a sweet piece of..." 

Thumping metallic noise, quite loud. The sound of banging on the cell bars.

Robby:

"What the hell was that?" Robby pants as if running… “Holy Shiiiii..

Jay:

"Robby!!!You see anything?

Screaming through walkie talkie then the sound of it smashing to the floor.

Jay:

"Robby? Robby?? Robby!! What the hells going on!!!!..."

More screaming/banging also the sound of monster eating heard, then nothing but a loud 3 secs of static.


Voice over of police interview:

"That was said to be the last recorded transmission ever heard from the Donovan Ville Penitentiary. No other first hand records exist of the tragedies that occurred here at the prison over the years of operation, however many eyewitness accounts and reports attribute most of the horrors that occurred here, to one man. Warden Triole Gladstone. Alleged to be the one solely responsible for the most horrific experiments on the prisoners here, enlisting some of the most brilliant yet insane minds to perform these tortuous acts to the inmates brains and bodies in order to fulfill whatever sick fantasies he harbored...But to what purpose? Know one really knows for sure, but many believe it was to raise an army of the dead...or UNDEAD”...

THEN reporter Pierre Robinson cuts back in:

“That was Chef John Til comments earlier today…”


“Others are now saying that transmission wasn't even from the guards or warden when the prison was still operating. But was an off duty cop investigating a disturbance in the old abandoned Donovan Ville Penitentiary… And the guy he was radioing was on duty staff sargon that was also patrolling the area near by…

Reports say Officer Cory Gee had run in plainclothes many times before, but this night was different. He'd been to the old jail many times -- either kids breaking in/parting or reports of strange wild sightings on the grounds, even eerie shapes have been seen moving in the old graveyard in front of the prison. This place has a wicked reputation, both for its brutal history and now as a local haunted legend. Police didn't seem to believe in that stuff, but they had to admit they never busted anyone for breaking in twice. No one ever seemed to go back if they had made it very far inside, and they would never talk about why. But were clearly afraid. And with tonight’s reports of flashing light and loud noise -- lots of it, coming from inside.

Staff Sargon Andy Fen didn't know what to expect when he arrived there, but amiditly began to search for Officer Cory Gee he called for him over the radio several times with know luck, Dispatch was in contact with Andy and could here everything when all of a sundon there was a loud commotion coming threw the walkie and then nothing but static…Now both Sargen Andy Fen and officer Cory Gee are missing… And it seems all the threads are connected to Donovan Ville Penitentiary, and emotionally disturbed Triole Gladstone is once again the central knot. He was sadistic warden that got the penitentiary shut down many years ago. Triole was never violent or cruel at least; but his obsessions were with the occult and different sources of mind and body control. But he was never found guilty of his horrible acts and eventually dropped off the map. 

It was only in the last weeks that there has been reports of lots of activity at the old Penitentiary. And now with the recent rash of missing persons, abductions, murders and strange robberies in the Sudbury area over the last few weeks seemed to all be tied to the disappearance of Triole Gladstone and Donovan Ville Penitentiary…

This is the end…Static then an Evil Voice Over:

Perhaps you should see for yourself. For the media has already divulged too much information. 
What would be the fun in that? Mwahahahaha.
So enter. If you dare. 
The Donovan Ville Penitentiary awaits your arrival. 
And Perhaps YOU can solve the mystery of Warden Gladstone's insanity...Or, perhaps...you may end up as one of its...internal guests?

MAhahahahaha!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

this is good NT... good jingle too....if you want to add something about haunt forum see red color below for an idea of something like this

it won't cost an arm and a leg...or maybe it will but we have EEEeeeeasy financing so hobble on in for the greatest deals in town for YOUR fake appendages..Jingle: When it's torn or chopped or you're born without
Give Pauls Prosthetic limbs a shout..."
(in a fast talking type voice) made locally at the haunt forum. Check out our website hauntforum.com for prices..sizes and color may vary


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

thankz for the idea Lilly I edited the copy above and added what you gave me....I am tring to re write this so it all flows togeather a little better but I'm not sure I am having problem lol But all get it to where I want....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I thought it would be funnier to add cliches to fast talking discaliamers like these...


Lilly said:


> (in a fast talking type voice) made locally at the haunt forum. Check out our website hauntforum.com for prices..sizes and color may vary (added)---> batteries not included some assembly required void in Wisconsin.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

haha funny doc..but prob true

would be cool to get the "blood blood blood" in echo sound maybe


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

"......Dr. Vasqez here, otherwise known as inmate number 11723, audio log number 23, dictation for transcription Donovan Ville Penetentiary Oct 31st, 1982. 

There was a problem today with the injections. Lot number 12 was mixed accidently with lot 21 and 13 prisoners received an unknown mixture of what I call reagent 31, 12 and 21 added together. A bad joke on my part I know, but as 11 prisoners died quite violently, 2 have survived miraculously. Inmate 11766 is still unconscious, however inmate11799 is showing signes of extreme strength and agression. Although locked in a special cell, he has managed to slightly bend the bars to the point of almost escaping. Warden Gladstone has ordered me to terminate him, but I have one experiment I need to try on him first. Oh the Warden will be so proud of me when I show him what I have accomplished!"

There is grunting and growling heard in the background as well as cage rattling.

" My idea to dilute reagent 31 and administer a slow drip should stabilize the violent reaction....."

Sounds of bars bending and beastlike screaming 

"Nooo! YOu mustn't! I'm not finishe"

Sounds of bones breaking a gurgling replaces the last sentence, then the sound of the tape recorder hitting the floor, being pickup and sniffing noises very close to the mike, a grunt then slight crash then blank tape hiss is heard.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

wow that's more great stuff I just don't know where I good add it I am have a hard time rewriting this but it's slowly coming along I would like to add what you just wrotit seams to tie everything else togeather it's just I don't know how to rewrite all this so it flows neatly togeater and I only want it to be about3 to 3 1/2 min's tops....cause I don't think cars would sit in frount for longer then that I do have a large graveyard and plenty to look at but in timing people that stoped in frount in years past they stoped for about 2 min. and that with know sound or anything so this year with the radio transmition I think I wil keep there atention longer...I will be working on this for a bit later all post what I get done....I just don't know where to start now lol....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm just tossing stuff at ya. Don't feel obligated to use it. I'm just goffing around with ideas, if I don't write them down, I'll forget them.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

lol no no there great that's the whole thing I was playing around with a few ideas but didn't know how to tie it all together then what you wrote today added the final need so to say lol for the story...Now My dumbass lol has to figure out how to make this flow nicely together cause my bro says i can go by the studio on the 28th so gives me a couple of weeks to get finised and get a few of my friends together to learn some lines lol this is going to be freaking fun.....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey Dr Morbious I have been working on this and i got a few good things going even added another little jingle but what I was wondering if you could make another little jingle but for yourself seeing that you were the one to give me the most help I would like to add another little jingle well I need one lol and if you would like to come up with somthing I will definitely add it...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A jingle? Por Moi? I'm honored. For once, I'm without words. Literally. I can't think of anything to write about myself. Do you mean a commercial?


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya alittle commercial derecting people to your web site glad you like the idea and thankz for all the help all be posting what I think is the final tomoro afternoon...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

A wolf howls...thunder track
Man: "I'm glad you could come over to watch movies with me sweetheart.."
Woman: "Yea, but you didn't say anything about a horror movie!"
Man: "Well, this one isn't so bad, I mean..."
Power cuts, no more movie sounds.

Woman: Uh, I think the powers out.
Man: "Yea, I'll just check the breaker, maybe..."
Thumping noise.

Woman: "What was that? I'm scared!"
Man: " You should be, sweetheart..(He says "sweetheart" in a sinister way), I have Noises in the Attic! 
Thunder clap, Woman screams..
Voice over: "Visit WWW. noises in the attic .com . But don't go up there alone!"
Woman screams again
Voice over: "It's scary up there!"

End.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

right on I like it alot and will be a great 3rd commercial for my story thankz again for alll your help I will post what I think is the truly finished copy soon as I add your new commercial this is going to be great....


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Alright Guyz I think I am finally done with my Story that is going to be used to broadcast outside of my haunt for the month Oct. as the cars drive by to see are large graveyard display... Be honest and let me know what you all think and am I missing somthing? does it flow nicely and is it scary enough without being to intense for the little ones but gives you a sense of being scared of the penitentiary???....well here it is hope you like it I will be going in the studio to record in a few weeks so I am really excited about this...

ON TO THE STORY...


A song from the 80's(Saw theme, Teen Wolf, Goastbusters) is ending as a DJ voices over the last few bars..

"....and that song was requested by Marie Mac dedicated to her boyfriend Richard Yates, ahhhh young love spring eternal here at W.A.Z.P. Radio WHAZZUP! all you crazy daisies out there this is your friend in need Billy wasup Dean spinning the discs you can't spin yourself...if you could, you wouldn't be listening to me, now would ya? Or maybe you're here for the news, Riiighht?? Which is coming up in 3,2,1....

Cheesy news type music plays to intro the news caster

...Good evening everyone, I'm Pierre Robinson, and here's the news...Oh my. this is..this is terrible, ladies and gentlemen I've just been informed that
a missing teenage boy's body was discovered today near the Junction Creek by some hikers that were passing by the area. The body was dressed in some kind of costume from the famous horror movie a Nightmare on Elm St, as the character Freddy Kruger.His mother informed police that he wasn't on his way to a costume party and he wasn't one to dress for Halloween which leads the police to suspect his killer dressed him that way just before slaying the lad...The victim's name was...oh I don't believe this, um, his name was Richard Yates! I ..I guess he never heard that dedication you gave Billy."

D,J Billy can be heard across the room barely off mike:
"I guess he's pushing up some CRAZY DAISIES now eh pepe? HAHAHAH!"

Pierre :
"..You're all heart Bill, ladies and gentlemen I apologize for my colleague's insensitivity, we here at W.A.Z.P. wish to express our condolences to the friends and family of Richard Yates. And now a word from our sponsor....

Off mic: 
Jeez Billy, you're a real assho...."

Sponsor cutting in:
"Hey Hey all you deadbeat amputees! This is your old pal Paul from Pauls Prosthetic Limbs! Remember, when you need a hand out we can give you a leg up! So come on down to Pauls Prosthetic Limbs...it won't cost an arm and a leg...or maybe it will but we have EEEeeeeasy financing so hobble on in for the greatest deals in town for YOUR fake appendages....Jingle: When it's torn or chopped or you're born without
Give Pauls Prosthetic limbs a shout..."
in a fast talking type voice 
"made locally at the haunt forum. Check out our website hauntforum.com for Prices...Sizes and Blood! Blood!! Blood!!! Color may vary" batteries not included some assembly required!!

Pierre breaks in:
"This is a special news bulletin; ladies and gentlemen I've been informed that there has been an incident at the Donovan Ville Penitentiary. The reports aren't clear, however we have been told to inform everyone in town to stay inside and lock your doors. This reporter isn't clear on exactly why this has been mandated, but ...hold on..I'm getting something over the wire now. Yes, it appears that there has been another body found, this one at a local costume store. The costumes are all missing, and this does appear to be robbery motivated. We will keep you informed as soon as we know more. The murders are somehow linked to the Donovan Ville Penitentiary but it is unclear exactly how at this time. Please stay indoors and keep the windows and doors locked. Now to our sponsor!!!! 

Pierre of mic now:
What the hell is going on?

Billy also of mic:
Beat’s! meeee!!!!

Sponsor cutting in for Morbius site:
sound effects: A wolf howls...thunder track
Man: "I'm glad you could come over to watch movies with me sweetheart.."
Woman: "Yea, but you didn't say anything about a horror movie!"
Man: "Well, this one isn't so bad, I mean..."
sound effectsower cuts, no more movie sounds.
Woman: Uh, I think the powers out.
Man: "Yea, I'll just check the breaker, maybe..."
sound effects:Thumping noise.
Woman: "What was that? I'm scared!"
Man: " You should be, sweetheart..(He says "sweetheart" in a sinister way), I have Noises in the Attic! 
sound effects:Thunder clap, Woman screams..
Voice over: 
"Visit WWW. noises in the attic .com . But don't go up there alone!"
Woman screams again
Voice over: 
"It's scary up there!"


On to part 2...


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

part 2 continued...

Pierre breaks in Cheesy news type music:
“UPDATE ON DONOVAN VILLE PENITENTIARY JUST IN!!!’’ 
Pierre breaks in :
“A taped transition has been leaked to are office it supposedly came from a walkie talkie that belong to a guard that patrolled the grounds of Donovan Ville Penitentiary… We are on clear when this transmition actually took place…. More to come after you here this chilling tape…

Then Voice crackles as if transmitted through a walkie talkie:

"...can't really see WHAT'S going on, Jay. Are you SURE this is where the disturbance was reported?"

Another voice, through walkie talkie:

Jay:

"Yeah. The Warden said to check it out, but when he called he didn't say which cell. Better check out the whole floor Rob."

Robby:

"The whole floor? Are you kidding???(Murmurs to himself WTF) You know, when this is over I'm gonna get me a sweet piece of..." 

Thumping metallic noise, quite loud. The sound of banging on the cell bars.


Robby:

"What the hell was that?" Robby pants as if running… “Holy Shiiiii..

Jay:

"Robby!!!You see anything?

Screaming through walkie talkie then the sound of it smashing to the floor.

Jay:

"Robby? Robby?? Robby!! What the hells going on!!!!..."

Sounds of bars bending and beastlike screaming 
Robby:
"Nooo! You mustn't! I'm armed" then sounds of gun fire!!! Bang! Bang!! Then the sounds of more scream….

Then Sounds of bones breaking a gurgling replaces the last sentence, then the sound of the walkie hitting the floor, being pickup and sniffing noises very close to the mike, a grunt and a slight crash to a blank static hiss.

Voice over of police interview :

"That was said to be the last recorded transmission ever heard from the Donovan Ville Penitentiary. No other first hand records exist of the tragedies that have occurred here at the prison in the last few days, however many eyewitness accounts and reports attribute most of the horrors that occurred here, to one man. Warden Triole Gladstone. Alleged to be the one solely responsible for the most horrific experiments on the prisoners here, enlisting some of the most brilliant yet insane minds to perform these tortuous acts to the inmates brains and bodies in order to fulfill whatever sick fantasies he harbored...But to what purpose? Know one really knows for sure, but many believe it was to raise an army of the dead...or UNDEAD”... 

“Guards have now come forward to testify that there was a problem a week ago with some of the injections that were to be used on some of the most violent, murderous inmates held here at Donovan Ville Penitentiary. The guards have reported that Lot number 12 was mixed accidentally with lot 21 and 13 choosing prisoners received an unknown mixture of what Is being called Reagent 31, 12 and 21 added together. Guards also reported 8 prisoners died quite violently, 5 have survived miraculously. 2 of the Inmate’s are reported as still unconscious, however the other 3 inmate’s are showing signs of extreme strength and aggression. Although locked in a special cell’s, they have managed to slightly bend the bars to the point of almost escaping. Warden Gladstone last known order was terminate them, before he secretly fled”…

THEN reporter Pierre Robinson cuts back in :
“That was Chef John Tillie comments earlier today…”and now a word from are sponsor and stay tuned for the up to date news at W.A.Z.P Radio

Sponsor cutting in:
W.A.Z.P. Radio! WHAZZUP!! Evening!!! Staring Billy Whazz Up!!! Dean, spinning the discs you can't spin yourself...if you could, you wouldn't be listening to me, now would ya?
in a fast talking type voice 
"Proudly sponsored by the haunt forum. Check out our website at hauntforum.com for prices..Sizes and Blood! Blood!! Blood!! Color may vary; batteries not included some assembly required!!

THEN reporter Pierre Robinson cuts back in for the last time:

“Others are now saying that transmission wasn't even from the guards or warden of the prison. But was an off duty cop investigating a disturbance in the old abandoned Donovan Ville Penitentiary graveyard… And the guy he was radioing was on duty staff sargon that was also patrolling the area near by…
Reports say Officer Cory Gee had run in plainclothes many times before, but this night was different. He'd been to the old pen. Graveyard many times -- either kids breaking in/parting or reports of strange wild sightings on the grounds, even eerie shapes have been seen moving in the old graveyard in front of the prison. This place has had a wicked reputation, both for its brutal history and now as a local haunted legend. Police did not want to comment in that subject, but they had to admit they never busted anyone for breaking in twice. No one ever seemed to go back if they had made it very far inside, and they would never talk about why. But were clearly afraid. 
Staff Sargon Andy Fen was said to have arrived there at about 10:30PM, and amiditly began his reported search for Officer Cory Gee he called for him over the radio several times with know luck, Dispatch was in contact with Sargen Andy Fen and could here everything when all of a sundon there was a loud commotion coming threw the walkie and then nothing but static… 
Screaming/banging also the sound of monster eating heard, then nothing but a loud 3 secs of static.

Now both Sargen Andy Fen and Officer Cory Gee are missing and many other guards and other reported people to… And it seems all the threads are connected to Donovan Ville Penitentiary, and emotionally disturbed Triole Gladstone is once again the central knot. He was sadistic warden at the penitentiary who is now wanted. Triole was never considered violent or cruel at least; but has been known to have obsessions with the occult and different sources of mind and body control. He has committed many horrible acts and has now but all dropped off the map. 

And now with the recent rash of missing persons, abductions, murders and strange robberies in the Sudbury area over the last few weeks seemed to all be tied to the disappearance of Triole Gladstone and Donovan Ville Penitentiary…

“And with tonight’s reports of flashing light and loud noise -- lots of it, coming from inside/outside the penitentiary all should be wary and stay far away frommmmm… 
Heyyyy!!! was going on!!! BILLY, BILLY BILLLLLLLLLL!!!!!! Help, Help, Help HElPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!
Screaming/banging also the sound of monster eating heard, then nothing but a loud 3 secs of static.

Static then an Evil Voice Over:

Maybe Perhaps you should see for yourself. For the media has already divulged too much information and warned you of the dangers. 
So what would be the fun in that? Mwahahahaha.
So enter. If you dare. 
The Donovan Ville Penitentiary awaits your arrival. 
And Perhaps YOU can solve the mystery of Warden Gladstone's insanity or supposed disappearances…
Or, perhaps...you may end up as one of its...internal guests?

MAhahahahaha!


please let me know what you all think I like it and think it will be a great adtion to the haunt this year


----------

